# MK4 Golf - ECS Fog light installation issues



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

Folks - I need some guidance in troubleshooting my fog lamp install. Symptoms are the fogs don't come on when the city lights or low beams are on, and I was wondering if anyone else has experience with this wiring harness ...
*The Product:*
Here is a link to the ECS fog light kit for MK4 Golf 
And here is a picture of the fog lamps and wiring harness:








*The Car:*
These have been installed on an '03 GTI VR6 with OEM HID's and Euro Switch. This car did not come from the factory with fog lamps.
*The Install:*
Per the installation instructions from ECS , I did the following steps:
(i) I have run the blue wire from the harness to Pin 8 on my Euro Switch.
(ii) I have installed the two yellow wires to Slot 2 on each head-light harness (I am running OEM HID's without fogs). This is probably not necessary as my main lights don't have a built-in fog light.
(iii) I have installed the red and brown ring connector wires to the positive and negative posts of the battery, respectively.
(iv) The two red spade connector wires run to each fog, and they are connected to the positive spade connector on the bulb.
(v) I grounded each fog light to a 13 mm bumper bolt.
(vi) The harness is plugged into the relay which is mounted to one of the plastic covers next to the left head-light.
*What I have verified:*
(i) I have verified the inline fuse is good.
(ii) The fog light fuse inside the fuse panel is also good.
(iii) If I pull the switch out once, the fog lamp indicator turns green on the euro switch - does this mean the blue wire connectivity is good? Pulling the switch out twice does nothing as there are no rear fogs.
(iv) I have hooked up each fog lamp directly to battery and know the bulbs are good.
Is there anything else I could try? Any other suggestions? How can I find out if the relay is good? Should it make a clicking sound?
Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Golf - ECS Fog light installation issues (OG)*

Yes, you should be able to hear the relay click when you turn the switch on.


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Golf - ECS Fog light installation issues (dennisgli)*

some of the ECS wiring harnesses were wired backwards. Take a look at this tread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3361060


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Golf - ECS Fog light installation issues (Clod)*

Thanks for the information, but I forgot to mention that I did run across that link previously, and I appear to have an updated harness.
I have probably made a simple mistake somewhere, and it's bugging me. Anyway, will try and debug the install in the next couple of days.
Thanks Clod and dennisgli for your help.

_Quote, originally posted by *Clod* »_some of the ECS wiring harnesses were wired backwards. Take a look at this tread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3361060


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Golf - ECS Fog light installation issues (OG)*

Found out that the blue trigger wire had come loose in the euro switch; reseated that puppy and the lights work perfect.

_Quote, originally posted by *OG* »_Thanks for the information, but I forgot to mention that I did run across that link previously, and I appear to have an updated harness.
I have probably made a simple mistake somewhere, and it's bugging me. Anyway, will try and debug the install in the next couple of days.
Thanks Clod and dennisgli for your help.


----------



## polski-phil (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Golf - ECS Fog light installation issues (OG)*

hey can i ask you a question do you have fog lights on you car in the head lamps? i am trying to install my fogs but i do not have fog lights in my headlights... can i follow the instruction manual u gave in your thread for them to work??
thanks


----------



## RevUp (Apr 21, 2009)

LOLOL PHIL...im at the same point with my car







btw nice gti tails *tu*
*lemme know what u found out about this*
Alex


----------

